# Think I Screwed Up , Royal.........



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Could not get the cap off the lift valve port. Slotted head, fusion welded in there ! :angry:
Thought I could drill & easy-out ? Wrong, & now I got out of line & off center . 
Haven't struck oil , but I think I just screwed this housing.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

sounds like you did not spray it first, kroil works wonders when used ahead of time


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Got pics of your fopar. I never have drilled any stuck fasteners out. Well umm, except one. A plow site member who tried drilling there fisher insta-act manifold. I always weld a nut to the offending fastener. It might take a couple of tries but I have a great success rate. I don't even own easy outs.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Not sure if the pics will show up in this post cause it is old.

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/fisher-fluid-reservoir-mounting-bolts.169117/#post-2174300


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

leolkfrm said:


> sounds like you did not spray it first, kroil works wonders when used ahead of time


 Soaked the heck out it ......Always do.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What are you working on, post a few pics.


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Randall Ave said:


> What are you working on, post a few pics.


Working on the recessed , front, Lift valve. How far in, behind it's cap, is the valve body & it's chamber ? I drilled about 3/4" in , to the right , on a an angle . :angry:
This is all I've got for you , this Morning. I'll try it again after work tonight. :








Any one have a body for sale.....?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats just a cable system....I bet if you look you'll find them cheap enough to buy 2


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Thats just a cable system....I bet if you look you'll find them cheap enough to buy 2


I just threw out two. Have a brand new controller I can't give away.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Lockman75 said:


> Working on the recessed , front, Lift valve. How far in, behind it's cap, is the valve body & it's chamber ? I drilled about 3/4" in , to the right , on a an angle . :angry:
> This is all I've got for you , this Morning. I'll try it again after work tonight. :
> View attachment 210005
> 
> Any one have a body for sale.....?


Lockman this might help ??
https://cnj.craigslist.org/pts/d/basking-ridge-western-snow-plow-pump/7237130689.html
https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/pts/d/snow-plow-parts-motors-hoses-cylinders/7247846832.html


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Randall Ave said:


> I just threw out two. Have a brand new controller I can't give away.


Yes you can ! Throw the controller my way..... 418 Britton Rd. , Rochester, NY, 14616 . Come Hell or High water I'm gonna make this Rig work. I only paid my last$ 500 for the whole rig, for Christ's sake. Sorry, Lord..................... & so close to your Birthday, too.


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Update : I scored a pump housing for 100 Bucks. 
Start the rebuild tomorrow morning. :hammerhead: 
Oh Yeah ...... To Randall Ave. , I am as serious as Covid about this, ain't you ? 



> " I just threw out two. Have a brand new controller I can't give away. "


 Reply : Yes you can ! Throw the controller my way..... 418 Britton Rd. , Rochester, NY, 14616


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Lockman75 said:


> Update : I scored a pump housing for 100 Bucks.
> Start the rebuild tomorrow morning. :hammerhead:
> Oh Yeah ...... To Randall Ave. , I am as serious as Covid about this, ain't you ?
> 
> ^^^ A lot of US would not appreciate using the COVID phrase in such a manner. That's a more SERIOUS / Deadly issue !!


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

No way was this meant in an unappreciated manner .


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

*@Lockman75

If you check the Rochester Craigslist, there's a few guys selling some miscellaneous Western plow parts. *

https://rochester.craigslist.org/pts/d/ontario-center-western-plow-pumps/7254185818.html
https://rochester.craigslist.org/pts/d/farmington-plow-frames-pumps/7244825933.html


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Lockman75 said:


> Update : I scored a pump housing for 100 Bucks.
> Start the rebuild tomorrow morning. :hammerhead:
> Oh Yeah ...... To Randall Ave. , I am as serious as Covid about this, ain't you ?
> 
> Reply : Yes you can ! Throw the controller my way..... 418 Britton Rd. , Rochester, NY, 14616


So.........After complete rebuild of the power unit , I Rebuilt both angling rams & installed new hoses & stainless fittings . I've had no Luck on the angling issue..........:angry: Everything has been cleaned , replaced , & Rebuilt to spec's . Bled & bled & bled......A little bit of air every time . Even pushed left, & right against the most hated tree on our property..... Nut'n . It's kinda gurgling & spittin' on left & right control, with motor running both ways, but that's as far as I get. 
Goes up & down perfectly ?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

In the repair manuel there are directions for valve adjustments, are the cables moving all the way.


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Update ....... Got It ! Cable wasn't getting full travel. My Son stopped by to get another set of eyeballs on it . These units really do need two people to dial in.

Randall Ave : I could really use that controller , if you still want it Gone . PM me, Please, kind Sir.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

When I get a chance I will pull it off the shelf and post a pic of it.


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks, I appreciate that........ How much do you want for it ?


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Well....... She Works . I plowed my first snow today. 2"= , but I gotta work the bugs out, right.
I feel like routing out the cable control stick guide, 1/2" each way.... Can't hurt , right.
I need more amps . How can a knuckle bust'n , half + mechanic , go about adding a Battery ?
Got a new 117 amp alternator. My XJ's output is governed by the ECM.
Should I just add the new battery in Parallel ( + to + , - to-) or wire it to the alternator directly ?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Lockman75 said:


> Well....... She Works . I plowed my first snow today. 2"= , but I gotta work the bugs out, right.
> I feel like routing out the cable control stick guide, 1/2" each way.... Can't hurt , right.
> I need more amps . How can a knuckle bust'n , half + mechanic , go about adding a Battery ?
> Got a new 117 amp alternator. My XJ's output is governed by the ECM.
> Should I just add the new battery in Series or wire it to the alternator directly ?


I see you've already bought an alternator.
I had a local alternator/ starter shop upgrade my existing to 130 amps in my YJ. That was an improvement, but I still didn't have the reserve amperage. I bought the biggest battery that I could get in the battery tray. Because of the height, I had to convert to side post. I ended up buying a group 78 AGM which has i believe about 115 reserve amperage. This is also the battery I use in my 06 silverado.
The stock battery in my YJ is the same group size as in my XJ. Not sure if the YJ battery upgrade would fit in the XJ.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Lockman75 said:


> Well....... She Works . I plowed my first snow today. 2"= , but I gotta work the bugs out, right.
> I feel like routing out the cable control stick guide, 1/2" each way.... Can't hurt , right.
> I need more amps . How can a knuckle bust'n , half + mechanic , go about adding a Battery ?
> Got a new 117 amp alternator. My XJ's output is governed by the ECM.
> Should I just add the new battery in Parallel ( + to + , - to-) or wire it to the alternator directly ?


what are you driving again?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> what are you driving again?


He said a Jeep XJ (Cherokee).


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

2001 XJ Cherokee. That year , the 117 amp alternator ( New one installed) is governed by the chip in the ECM. With dual batteries & an Isolator , the batteries can be of different size, correct ?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

No isolator


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

??? , Anyway................How much do you need for that Controller that you can't give away.????..............I'm in dire need


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Lockman75 said:


> ??? , Anyway................How much do you need for that Controller that you can't give away.????..............I'm in dire need


I gotta see if I can find what I paid for it.


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks..... I thought we might strike a deal
a month ago but I can get one , free shippin' & most likely for the same price . Sorry to bother Ya.


----------

